# Any reason not to run a regular VI-C composing competition?



## sundrowned

Competitions are good. They're good for trying new things and learning, and they're great for motivation. They're also fun. 
There are some external places that run them but I haven't found a good regular one yet.

Any reason not to run a regular one on here? 

I'll happily set one up if there's interest. I'll stick a poll on to gage it.


----------



## cygnusdei

And the prize?


----------



## sundrowned

cygnusdei said:


> And the prize?


The warm feelgood factor of winning


----------



## doctoremmet

cygnusdei said:


> And the prize?


“We have a low budget, but like you’d get like a HUGE exposure man”


----------



## Loïc D

Ha, we would have to let @doctoremmet win as a reward for the community


----------



## cygnusdei

doctoremmet said:


> “We have a low budget, but like you’d get like a HUGE exposure man”


I don't mind exposure, but I'm not huge or anything. Wait ....


----------



## doctoremmet

Ask yourself this though: do you really think I have time to actually make music? And if so, have you ever seen me post things other than announcing that I’ll do stuff (in stead of just doing them)? I dare you to find ONE of my compositions. Full disclosure: I think my current lifetime count may be… three?



So the real prize should be: the winner gets to mandate me to compose something, ANYTHING, dedicated to his or her honour, with a bunch of libraries they get to pick from my ever growing dust-collecting library of samples.


----------



## d.healey

How will it be judged?


----------



## fourier

I think it's an interesting idea, but it requires a long-term commitment and not just the initiative. There tends to be a lot of management that needs to be in place for something like this to work as intended. Dating back 20 years I spent hours daily helping/advancing Nordic gaming communities, but I also recognize that I don't have that luxury of time anymore.

If someone can create a regular competition where the true value is on improving the community as a whole I am all for it, but it shouldn't be on a whim.


----------



## sundrowned

d.healey said:


> How will it be judged?


The way I was thinking was participants upload to soundcloud, the organiser makes a playlist of all the entries and then there's a poll on here for voting. Everyone who enters would have to vote but it could also be open to anyone.


----------



## doctoremmet

Sound viable. I like it!


----------



## doctoremmet

So. Will each contest be themed in some way? Will it be “score to picture”? Various formats each quarter? Composing in accordance with some sort of “Dogma” scheme of criteria?


----------



## sundrowned

fourier said:


> I think it's an interesting idea, but it requires a long-term commitment and not just the initiative. There tends to be a lot of management that needs to be in place for something like this to work as intended. Dating back 20 years I spent hours daily helping/advancing Nordic gaming communities, but I also recognize that I don't have that luxury of time anymore.
> 
> If someone can create a regular competition where the true value is on improving the community as a whole I am all for it, but it shouldn't be on a whim.


I'm not sure it's that much work. The competitions can be relatively straight forward. Compose a piece for a given photo, or a theme for a given character, or something technical like a rhythm or chords or...whatever really. Then a poll can be made for voting for the entries. 

If it's run once a month for example, maybe 1-2 hours work.


----------



## Markrs

doctoremmet said:


> So. Will each contest be themed in some way? Will it be “score to picture”? Various formats each quarter? Composing in accordance with some sort of “Dogma” scheme of criteria?


Cuetube has lots of video to score to. But grabbing an image is often easier than syncing up to video


----------



## sundrowned

doctoremmet said:


> So. Will each contest be themed in some way? Will it be “score to picture”? Various formats each quarter? Composing in accordance with some sort of “Dogma” scheme of criteria?


Yes. I quite like open things like compose a piece for a given photo, or a given character. But it can be anything really. Maybe a few technical things as well. One thing I've seen is a random set of root notes that have to be the basis of the piece, for example.


----------



## doctoremmet

You familiar with KVR’s One Synth Challenge? It is not exactly the same but it may serve as an inspiration for certain aspects, as it is a community-run and popular competition, with clear rules and fun results.









KVR Forum: One Synth Challenge #149: VeeSeeVSTRack (liqih Wins!) - Instruments Forum


KVR Audio Forum - One Synth Challenge #149: VeeSeeVSTRack (liqih Wins!) - Instruments Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Woodie1972

I participated in the NGC Lab competition and really liked it to compose 'just a piece' and not to have to compose music for some kind of unclear video taken from a full movie, with no context whatsoever, or the strange movie of FMC 2021 f.e..
BIFSC most of the time has nice movies, as well as the last Indie movie contest, but most of the time you feel lost in the middle of a scene taken from a movie.

Anyway, if a competition will take place here, I'll probably be in for it, it's a great idea.


----------



## doctoremmet

For the record, like Woodie I’d much rather have a bunch of rules and restrictions to compose with, than a theme, picture or movie. But there are likely to be many different preferences, and a rotating competition could maybe cater to a subset of those?


----------



## doctoremmet

Reasons NOT to do it:

- it may be time consuming, so continuity may be difficult to maintain? We all have busy lifes I gather

- potential for backlash? I am not really too afraid of it, because honestly VI-C is one of the best and most polite places on the entire internet

- disappointment and hurt feelings for the participants?

- a lack of interest, resulting in only a few participants, which may be disappointing for the people organizing it?


----------



## cygnusdei

doctoremmet said:


> disappointment and hurt feelings for the participants?


I really have no opinion on this but judgment by popular vote is kind of like those band competitions where the one that gets the loudest applause wins


----------



## RogiervG

I disagree on the statement : "They're good for trying new things and learning, and they're great for motivation. They're also fun"

I find them not much fun, they barely give me motivation, in the end it gives me more stress than pleasure. And i think, for many people: people don't learn much, as you have no time for it (and people remain as much as possible in their comfort zone soundwise or musically wise, especially if there is short time to complete the entry)

And only winning, without a real price, besides congratulations from the vi-c communty, is not a real motivator either, considering the stress and time pressure involved. I can get congrats via posting music, without a competition.

But, if there are enough participants and there is a good management of the event, and judges and all.. by all means: good luck participants!


----------



## doctoremmet

cygnusdei said:


> I really have no opinion on this but judgment by popular vote is kind of like those band competitions where the one that gets the loudest applause wins


Yes. In The Netherlands there is this radio phenomenon called Top 2000 that’s always on between christmas and new year’s eve. Listeners get to pick the top 2000. You know the drill: Eagles, Queen, Led Zep etc. will dominate the top 10. Until the advent of social media when near-militant fanbases worked 24/7 to mobilize the votes for <insert long-forgotten death metal band X> and all of a sudden it becomes the weirdest list ever. Fun? Sorta. But a real risk hehe.

Let’s make sure the VI-C competition has some built-in resilience for getting BoatyMcBoatfaced. Good point!


----------



## cygnusdei

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. In The Netherlands there is this radio phenomenon called Top 2000 that’s always on between christmas and new year’s eve. Listeners get to pick the top 2000. You know the drill: Eagles, Queen, Led Zep etc. will dominate the top 10. Until the advent of social media when near-militant fanbases worked 24/7 to mobilize the votes for <insert long-forgotten death metal band X> and all of a sudden it becomes the weirdest list ever. Fun? Sorta. But a real risk hehe.
> 
> Let’s make sure the VI-C competition has some built-in resilience for getting BoatyMcBoatfaced. Good point!


Haha yes. My personal experience: a coworker was in a band and he asked us to show up in support for this competition held at a bar. Maybe a dozen of us did, but there was this high school band and like the whole school came with them moshing. Hahaha you can guess who won.


----------



## sundrowned

doctoremmet said:


> For the record, like Woodie I’d much rather have a bunch of rules and restrictions to compose with, than a theme, picture or movie. But there are likely to be many different preferences, and a rotating competition could maybe cater to a subset of those?


Do you have any particular rules in mind? Or just generally prefer to have them?


----------



## doctoremmet

cygnusdei said:


> Haha yes. My personal experience: a coworker was in a band and he asked us to show up in support for this competition held at a bar. Maybe a dozen of us did, but there was this high school band and like the whole school came with them moshing. Hahaha you can guess who won.


Yep. Been there too


----------



## doctoremmet

sundrowned said:


> Do you have any particular rules in mind? Or just generally prefer to have them?


I have a spreadsheet with a list of my VIs, categorized (drums, percussion, synths, winds, etc), and I sometimes “roll the dice” to restrict myself. So now I have to use X, Y and Z. So for me any rules that make stuff more concise, simpler, and restrict or forbid certain choices are helpful. I do realize this is still hard to do for a larger and more diffuse group of participants.


----------



## osterdamus

sundrowned said:


> Competitions are good. They're good for trying new things and learning, and they're great for motivation. They're also fun.
> There are some external places that run them but I haven't found a good regular one yet.
> 
> Any reason not to run a regular one on here?
> 
> I'll happily set one up if there's interest. I'll stick a poll on to gage it.



Man, sorry to see you’re getting swamped with follow up questions. To quote Dougal from a mid-90ies comedy show: “i didn't know that you have to follow up a good idea with loads more” 😄

It’s a good idea. Maybe a VI angle can be added to this community initiative, getting connected to some of the companies that have ads in here? I’m convinced some prize sponsors can be found in this pool.


----------



## doctoremmet

What about a combo of jury (shortlisting) and votes?

Maybe the chaps from Composers’ Roundtable would be interested to do jury duty?



@Simeon @TigerTheFrog @secondtiersound 

(Cool way to eliminate them from the participants’ list too gne gne gne)


----------



## osterdamus

RogiervG said:


> I disagree on the statement : "They're good for trying new things and learning, and they're great for motivation. They're also fun"
> 
> I find them not much fun, they barely give me motivation, in the end it gives me more stress than pleasure. And i think, for many people: people don't learn much, as you have no time for it (and people remain as much as possible in their comfort zone soundwise or musically wise, especially if there is short time to complete the entry)
> 
> And only winning, without a real price, besides congratulations from the vi-c communty, is not a real motivator either, considering the stress and time pressure involved. I can get congrats via posting music, without a competition.
> 
> But, if there are enough participants and there is a good management of the event, and judges and all.. by all means: good luck participants!


Competitions are voluntary.


----------



## doctoremmet

osterdamus said:


> Competitions are voluntary.


Which makes a lot of the listed negatives sort of non-relevant. Don’t like it? Don’t participate. Good point.


----------



## sundrowned

osterdamus said:


> Man, sorry to see you’re getting swamped with follow up questions. To quote Dougal from a mid-90ies comedy show: “i didn't know that you have to follow up a good idea with loads more” 😄


It's all good. Posted to see what people's thoughts were. Good and bad! 



osterdamus said:


> It’s a good idea. Maybe a VI angle can be added to this community initiative, getting connected to some of the companies that have ads in here? I’m convinced some prize sponsors can be found in this pool.


Could definitely be a possibility.


----------



## osterdamus

doctoremmet said:


> Which makes a lot of the listed negatives sort of non-relevant. Don’t like it? Don’t participate. Good point.


Totally… also, not all answers are needed from the get go. One genre or different genres each time? Popular vote, jury or mix? To moving picture, photograph or written prompt? Min/max length?

Just roll a dice for the first time (ok ok, maybe choose a generally popular format if you must 😄), then iterate and learn each time. Start light.

I say this because I don’t want to see OPs good idea being shut down by either negativity or “we need to know everything up front”.


----------



## RogiervG

doctoremmet said:


> Which makes a lot of the listed negatives sort of non-relevant. Don’t like it? Don’t participate. Good point.


Yet you posted some yourself  a few posts above mine.



osterdamus said:


> Totally…
> I say this because I don’t want to see OPs good idea being shut down by either negativity or “we need to know everything up front”.



But anyway.. just gave my 2 cents, and people read them or ignore them or disagree with. It's all good and fine. But think of this: Sometimes a negative can lead to a thought, to improve things, or change things in a plan.


----------



## doctoremmet

RogiervG said:


> Yet you posted some yourself  a few posts above mine.
> 
> But anyway.. just gave my 2 cents, and people read them or ignore them. It's all good and fine.


My negatives were from the point of view of people that do participate because they think it is fun and THEN become disappointed for some reason - which I think is a slightly different perspective. 

But my apologies if I came across disrespectful, that was by no means my intention Rogier. I just thought you meant to say “I don’t particularly enjoy competitions for very valid reasons, therefore there is no need to organize one”. My bad if that was the wrong interpretation!


----------



## cygnusdei

osterdamus said:


> Competitions are voluntary


Actually I read this as, it doesn't have to be a competition. Just a thought: a collaborative project could be as fun sans the pressure. Something along the line of: compose a 30-second work with title beginning with 'A' ....


----------



## RogiervG

doctoremmet said:


> But my apologies if I came across disrespectful, that was by no means my intention Rogier. I just thought you meant to say “I don’t particularly enjoy competitions for very valid reasons, therefore there is no need to organize one”. My bad if that was the wrong interpretation!



No need for that.. I didn't take it as disrespectful at all  I was just venting my thoughts on a competition, in general (just for me personally, that might indeed be a bit useless here), but also in terms of the goal of the competition: what is there to win?
As can be read in the last part of the message. (only a cheer/congratulations from from vi-c, might not be enough to get people to participate, since there is already a member composition subforum) There needs to be a better motivator i think.

All in all i had two thoughts in one message, maybe i wasn't clear in that post i made.


----------



## doctoremmet

RogiervG said:


> No need for that.. I didn't take it as disrespectful at all  I was just venting my thoughts on a competition, in general (just for me personally, that might indeed be a bit useless here), but also in terms of the goal of the competition: what is there to win?
> As can be read in the last part of the message. (only a cheer/congratulations from from vi-c, might not be enough to get people to participate, since there is already a member composition subforum) There needs to be a better motivator i think.


Gotcha! Sorted!


----------



## doctoremmet

cygnusdei said:


> Actually I read this as, it doesn't have to be a competition. Just a thought: a collaborative project could be as fun sans the pressure. Something along the line of: compose a 30-second work with title beginning with 'A' ....


Let’s compose to the words in the 5 Letter Words thread!


----------



## osterdamus

cygnusdei said:


> Actually I read this as, it doesn't have to be a competition. Just a thought: a collaborative project could be as fun sans the pressure. Something along the line of: compose a 30-second work with title beginning with 'A' ....


I personally like this idea as well. This is similar to writing prompts, where I believe the emphasis is on the process and completing. I actually partake in midi challenges with a fellow composer, where we have to elaborate X bars of midi (typically just a chord progression).


----------



## Markrs

Collaborative could be a good opportunity to learn from each other


----------



## cygnusdei

doctoremmet said:


> Let’s compose to the words in the 5 Letter Words thread!


If you build it, he they will come ...


----------



## el-bo

Why a competition? Why not just a monthly challenge?

A lot less faffing around.


----------



## proxima

doctoremmet said:


> You familiar with KVR’s One Synth Challenge? It is not exactly the same but it may serve as an inspiration for certain aspects, as it is a community-run and popular competition, with clear rules and fun results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KVR Forum: One Synth Challenge #149: VeeSeeVSTRack (liqih Wins!) - Instruments Forum
> 
> 
> KVR Audio Forum - One Synth Challenge #149: VeeSeeVSTRack (liqih Wins!) - Instruments Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kvraudio.com


In addition to the one-synth challenge, they have a monthly themed challenge. For example, here's a random one I found where the theme is "The Championships". The most recent month was a more general "middle eastern" theme, with the voting here.

In the past (not anymore?) they even had a small collection of VIs they could give away as prizes. As best I can tell, the whole contest has gotten somewhat smaller (with a slowly changing group of dedicated people), but it gives you an idea of how they've set one up for what might be for decades.


----------



## sundrowned

el-bo said:


> Why a competition? Why not just a monthly challenge?
> 
> A lot less faffing around.


Yeah that could be the way to do it.


----------



## doctoremmet

Maybe ask some of the cooler indie developers to occasionally offer an NFR license - you know - to give away to encourage the composer who received the most praise from the group of participants?


----------



## sundrowned

If it was a challenge. What should the first one be? 
(and subsequent ones) 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Markrs

sundrowned said:


> If it was a challenge. What should the first one be?
> (and subsequent ones)
> 
> Any suggestions?


The options could be:

Photo/picture
Video
Writing simething based on a sentence or paragraph
Limited chords
Written in specific scale or mode
Has to change key at least once (full modulation)
Limited libraries
one main library and the rest free libraries
One orchestra
Has to include a.... Library (something random from pianobook, that is Kontakt or Decent Sampler)
Incorporate a synth or even a synth patch from a free synth

Work to a given motif (you can do all the normal extension, fragmentation, inversion, etc)
Has to be something ABA' etc
Write based on an emotion
Write to a style
Mystery
Action
Superhero
True life

You could do something where you have to pass what you start onto someone else then back and forth.

I'm sure other could list other ideas.


----------



## Woodie1972

I would prefer to write in a certain style/mood, instead of f.e. the option the use of all kinds of free stuff.

Videos is difficult too as they need to be complete IMO, so there's a coherent story.


----------



## Dewdman42

Rather then call it a “contest” why not just call it a “challenge”. Each month make a new challenge with no end date for submissions. Anyone can post their work acccording to the challenge to share with others. No winners, just musicians trying out the challenge and sharing what they came up with.

There are lots of interesting composing challenges that could come up but I think it’s kind of interesting to have actual composition challenges rather then challenges to provide an image or video and have us render out own impression; which is ENTIRELY subjective and would result in wildly different musical results.

For example I once had a music professor give us an assignment to compose a short piece no more then 32 bars or might have even been 16, using at least 4 instruments, which he told us ahead of time what those instruments would be since he planned to have 4 players in class the following week to perform each of our submissions. But here was the rule: it could only use one pitch. In other words the whole peice could only be using C notes ( in any octave )

Seemed dumb at first but the challenge first of all was to think of other ways to make the composition interesting without using pitch, pretty much no melody, to find a sense of structure, to find ways to bring an emotional curve to it, etc in the end I found it interesting and was happy to hear my submission performed in class.

No the pieces were not going to make it on the radio but we all learned something


----------



## Zedcars

If it was just a photo then you could invent whatever story or context you want.


----------



## cygnusdei

Compose using General Midi GM1 only tee hee hee


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Here's what we did at Composer's Roundtable:

One of us proposed a series of simple melodies, and supplied MIDI
We voted on our favorite (at VIC we could use the poll)
Then everybody interested did at least one version.

The fun is all the different styles. All the ways that you can approach that one melody.
Sam's version is heard at the beginning of every podcast. 
It's possible that Simeon and my versions will be heard someday.

The winner could be chosen via poll. 

I would suggest is that there could be no negative feedback unless the contestant specifically asks for it.


----------



## Trash Panda

Challenge sounds like a better idea than a contest. When there’s a “winner” it tends to bring out there worst in online politicking, which fuels unnecessary drama.

I’d also recommend staying away from brand specific or library specific challenges. Maybe a restriction to a single “all-in-one” library or an ensembles only library of your choosing here and there, but not requiring users to pick up an Albion or Ark to participate.


----------



## Gingerbread

My two cents (even though it appears others may disagree):

I suspect that a (lighthearted) competition would inspire greater participation than merely a challenge. It's just an aspect of human nature---the prospect of winning even an informal "prize" is a powerful motivator that can't really be matched by other means. In a sense, the 'Composition' forum is already a type of informal challenge that already exists, so a lighthearted competition would add something new and extra motivating.

Even if the prize is simply the honor of being recognized by our peers for that contest, that is still a great motivator for many to complete and enter a music entry. 

Maybe the prize could be a banner at the top of VI Control, proclaiming the 'Composer of the Month', or some such. Something fun and low-stakes, just for the joy of it.

Anyway, just some thoughts. But if this is out of step with what others envision, I completely understand. Regardless, I do love the idea of setting particular parameters for a compositional challenge (such as "In the key of F, must use violas as a foreground element, and include octatonic harmony at some point").


----------



## doctoremmet

Gingerbread said:


> My two cents (even though it appears others may disagree):
> 
> I suspect that a (lighthearted) competition would inspire greater participation than merely a challenge. It's just an aspect of human nature---the prospect of winning even an informal "prize" is a powerful motivator that can't really be matched by other means. In a sense, the 'Composition' forum is already a type of informal challenge that already exists, so a lighthearted competition would add something new and extra motivating.
> 
> Even if the prize is simply the honor of being recognized by our peers for that contest, that is still a great motivator for many to complete and enter a music entry.
> 
> Maybe the prize could be a banner at the top of VI Control, proclaiming the 'Composer of the Month', or some such. Something fun and low-stakes, just for the joy of it.
> 
> Anyway, just some thoughts. But if this is out of step with what others envision, I completely understand. Regardless, I do love the idea of setting particular parameters for a compositional challenge (such as "In the key of F, must use violas as a foreground element, and include octatonic harmony at some point").


I agree with your well worded assessment.


----------



## Mike Greene

Gingerbread said:


> Maybe the prize could be a banner at the top of VI Control, proclaiming the 'Composer of the Month', or some such.


WHAT??? And give up paid ad space??? Bite your tongue!


----------



## kevinh

I like the idea of challenges but my suggestion is that it should only relate to thing I’m good at, otherwise will be unfair.


----------



## doctoremmet

Noted. Every February 29th we’ll do a @kevinh contest.


----------



## tonaliszt

There was a VI Control challenge back in the day! 





__





Vi-Control's Collaborative Learning Projects: Ideas and Project Archive.


It was getting to be a bit cumbersome to have all of the projects listed in each new project thread so I thought this thread could be where we list the all of the past projects, as well as the current one. This will also be the thread to list any ideas for future projects. I would like us to...




vi-control.net





I think something loose and not too formal would be really great. If I remember, it involved showing your work in progress so that others could give thoughts and suggestions before you finished.


----------



## dhmusic

I vote we make this a blood sport.

It will help stimulate industry turnover.


----------



## Mike Greene

As a forum, we're in a good position to do something like this. Getting NFRs for prizes would probably be fairly easy, since I already have contact info, and the prizes are essentially free advertising. Also, the vibe here (as opposed to YouTube or Facebook) is very supportive and more focused on having fun and learning from the experience, rather that just winning.

The major benefit of something like this (at least as I see it) is that the Westworld and Stargirl submission threads have been great educational resources, because they show so many ways to approach a scene. That's instructive for veterans and newbies alike, so more of that would be good for the forum. Years from now, those threads will still be valuable.

In that same vein, it could also be cool to branch out and score a commercial, or a network comedy theme song, or other common composer situations. Still do normal "scenes," of course, but we could expand beyond that.

There are serious challenges, though, and I think the biggest is getting inspiring footage. Stargirl and Westworld are legitimate, well done shows, so as composers, we _want_ to take a crack at scoring those scenes. On the other hand (speaking from personal experience), scoring to bad footage would be much less appealing. Me personally, I have no contacts for obtaining good footage. Bad shows, yes. Good shows ... sigh ... no.

Judging is the other main challenge I see. I suppose there could be some sort of community vote system, although as people have mentioned, there would be a lot of potential manipulation. So maybe that would be okay for the early rounds, to at least get it narrowed down to the top 20 or so. Then a "panel" would make their selections from there.

Choosing that panel wouldn't be easy, though. It might even have to be anonymous, since blowback from people who don't like the decisions could get intense, as we saw from Westworld. I don't want to subject forum members or friends to that. But ... there's something kind of shadowy about an anonymous panel, so I'm not sure that's the solution, either.


----------



## Markrs

Mike Greene said:


> As a forum, we're in a good position to do something like this. Getting NFRs for prizes would probably be fairly easy, since I already have contact info, and the prizes are essentially free advertising. Also, the vibe here (as opposed to YouTube or Facebook) is very supportive and more focused on having fun and learning from the experience, rather that just winning.
> 
> The major benefit of something like this (at least as I see it) is that the Westworld and Stargirl submission threads have been great educational resources, because they show so many ways to approach a scene. That's instructive for veterans and newbies alike, so more of that would be good for the forum. Years from now, those threads will still be valuable.
> 
> In that same vein, it could also be cool to branch out and score a commercial, or a network comedy theme song, or other common composer situations. Still do normal "scenes," of course, but we could expand beyond that.
> 
> There are serious challenges, though, and I think the biggest is getting inspiring footage. Stargirl and Westworld are legitimate, well done shows, so as composers, we _want_ to take a crack at scoring those scenes. On the other hand (speaking from personal experience), scoring to bad footage would be much less appealing. Me personally, I have no contacts for obtaining good footage. Bad shows, yes. Good shows ... sigh ... no.
> 
> Judging is the other main challenge I see. I suppose there could be some sort of community vote system, although as people have mentioned, there would be a lot of potential manipulation. So maybe that would be okay for the early rounds, to at least get it narrowed down to the top 20 or so. Then a "panel" would make their selections from there.
> 
> Choosing that panel wouldn't be easy, though. It might even have to be anonymous, since blowback from people who don't like the decisions could get intense, as we saw from Westworld. I don't want to subject forum members or friends to that. But ... there's something kind of shadowy about an anonymous panel, so I'm not sure that's the solution, either.


As to quality material to compose to, we have a few options:





__





THE CUE TUBE – Where Music Meets Film







thecuetube.com





https://vi-control.net/community/threads/audio-rescoring-challenge-tenet-15-05-21.105747/ - I still have the content produced for the recording challenge.

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/some-short-film-clips-to-score-too.111948/ - there is about 70 clips from movies where music is absent, that can be scored to.


----------



## cygnusdei

dhmusic said:


> I vote we make this a blood sport.
> 
> It will help stimulate industry turnover.


Losers get banned? I'm so in!


----------



## osterdamus

TigerTheFrog said:


> Here's what we did at Composer's Roundtable:
> 
> One of us proposed a series of simple melodies, and supplied MIDI
> We voted on our favorite (at VIC we could use the poll)
> Then everybody interested did at least one version.
> 
> The fun is all the different styles. All the ways that you can approach that one melody.
> Sam's version is heard at the beginning of every podcast.
> It's possible that Simeon and my versions will be heard someday.
> 
> The winner could be chosen via poll.
> 
> I would suggest is that there could be no negative feedback unless the contestant specifically asks for it.


I've been doing similar with a midi challenge between me and another composer. An I agree, the fun side of this is that any interpretation is valid. So while I made a classic orchestration with a lot of ostinatos and runs, he made a gypsy style song. Makes the end results more surprising, imho.


----------



## dhmusic

cygnusdei said:


> Losers get banned? I'm so in!


And throw away the potential to sell sample libraries and plugins aimed at restoring lost honor and dignity? 

I mean, the "One Knob" potential there alone is a total cash cow

No, you're reward would be getting to eat and have a roof over your head at someone else's expense which fits perfectly with the current industry trajectory


----------



## doctoremmet

@Markrs and I want to offer three empty slots we still have available under the Swindon railway bridge where we live. Winners only, because we have to try and evenly mix the company between winners and losers. Just our little way of giving back to the community, now that we have been finally forced to leave any monetary system we were once part of, and the vendors have all our money.


----------



## FlyingAndi

A possible prize for a competition could be that the winner can choose the parameters (e.g. must be in odd meters, must feature Fracture Sound Emotional Recorder) for the next competition.


----------



## cygnusdei

I think I'd be happy with something like this


----------

